# I sogni di una volta.



## Konrad (24 Febbraio 2012)

Una sera, sul tram numero 8, diretto a Trastevere... le porte stavano giusto per chiudersi quando ho visto con la coda dell'occhio un rapido movimento all'esterno, seguito da un rumore di cocci. Mi sono voltato ed ho visto un piccolo vaso con una piantina in fiore, ancora avvolto nel cellophane, spaccato sulla strada. Ruotando la testa ancora di più verso destra ho visto nel tram un uomo e una donna, lui stava facendo "Ciao ciao" con la mano, guardando la piantina mentre le porte del tram si chiudevano. Poi, con una risata da ubriaco, si è voltato a fissare la donna con aria di sfida. Anche lei ubriaca. Due volti così simili e così diversi. Due di quei volti che sembrano sporchi anche dopo ore sotto la doccia, pregni del fango della vita che ti si attacca addosso senza sosta. Lei ha detto qualcosa, il tono arrabbiato. Lui ha risposto, sempre con quell'aria di sfida, una di quelle espressioni che ti farebbero venire voglia di cancellarla a sprangate. Si è voltato nuovamente verso i finestrini, facendo di nuovo quel gesto con la mano in direzione della piantina, convinto fosse una cosa esilarante, quasi sorpreso e offeso che lei non si unisse alla risata, che i restanti passeggeri non applaudissero il suo genio comico. Poi di nuovo l'aria di sfida.
"Vediamo fino a che punto posso tirare la corda." il pensiero che la sua espressione pareva urlare al mondo, certo di una risposta che non sarebbe mai potuta essere diversa da "Per sempre".
Lei ha scosso il capo, parole sconnesse che non giungevano a me per via del rumore del tram sulle rotaie, del traffico fuori, di alcune conversazioni. "Perchè... perchè... " unica parola che mi è giunta. Perchè. Perchè in quell'espressione di lui rivedevo mio padre? Non avevo bisogno di avvicinarmi per sentire l'odore di alcol, non avevo bisogno si voltasse verso di me per vedere i suoi occhi che non riuscivano a mettere a fuoco, lui che li stringeva e li apriva mentre si dondolava avanti e indietro. Corporatura robusta, collo taurino, volto arrossato. E quella maledetta espressione sul volto. Da rimuovere a sprangate. Lei lo guardava... quasi con odio e disprezzo. Quasi.
Ma sapeva, come lo sapeva lui e come, in quel momento, lo sapevo io, sconosciuto di famiglia, intruso di un mondo che era stato il mio... sapeva che oltre al fissarlo non avrebbe fatto nulla. Era quella ormai la sua vita, scivolata più in basso del previsto. Lo si leggeva nell'espressione rassegnata, nei capelli scompigliati e sporchi, nei vestiti scelti con cura tra quel poco che il suo armadio le offriva. Lo sapeva benissimo che non avrebbe mai trovato il coraggio, o la forza, o la speranza... Non avrebbe mai cambiato la propria vita. Ha iniziato a singhiozzare, lottando per fermare le lacrime mentre lui la guardava indifferente, strafottente. Ha lottato ed ha vinto, quelle lacrime delle quali era indegno lui non le ha viste. Sono scese, sì... dentro di lei, sotto la sua pelle. Una lacrima per un cuore di donna calpestato, per un fiore gettato via come se fosse una delle tante lattine di birra che riempiranno il posto che chiama, illudendosi, "casa", magari piene di mozziconi, una lacrima per un fiore regalatole da amici con i quali avevano passato la serata, magari il primo omaggio floreale da anni. Per un attimo di femminilità lavato via dall'alcol che avevano bevuto, ancora una volta, insieme. Una lacrima per il disprezzo che provava. Per lui e forse anche per se stessa, per la rassegnazione, per l'umiliazione sopportata. Per la consapevolezza che tutto questo lo viveva per l'umano desiderio di non essere sola, accontentandosi di quel poco di calore che quell'uomo davanti a lei poteva darle di notte, per quei tre minuti di sesso sconclusionato e privo di amore, gesto meccanico accompagnato dall'alito pregno di alcol che le scaldava il volto e le gelava l'anima nei rari momenti di lucidità. Forse anche una lacrima per la bambina che era stata e che si affacciava dalla sua anima, scappando subito via spaventata. Chissà cosa sognava mentre giocava a scuola con le amiche. Forse un bambino di un'altra classe che avrebbe percorso il prato senza mai calpestare un fiore ma raccogliendo il più bello per lei. Forse una casa, bella ed illuminata dal sole, non troppo grande. Un po' come quella della Barbie della compagna più ricca. Forse una eterna primavera. Chissà cosa sognava mentre giocava a scuola con le amiche. Sicuramente non questo.
Ma si avverano mai i sogni dell'infanzia?


----------

